# Wife diddles while im asleep



## grifter (Jun 19, 2011)

Recently my wife began stimulating my penis to orgasm while i am or she thinks im asleep, then she berates me for having a wet dream and messing up the sheets the next morning. This has been happening 1 to 2 times a week for the past few months and im not sure how to deal with it. The first couple times i was asleep when it happened and really believed that i had a wet dream and just sat there like a dumb oaf while she tore me a new one but i awoke one night while she doing it a realised what really happens, he fishes my penis out through the boxers and lightly rubs the underside with a gentle constant rhythm using 1 or maybe 2 fingers until i ejaculate. She then rolls to her side of the bed for the rest of the night where i think she masturbates herself because i have felt vibrations through the bed that can only be associated with masturbation, but anyway thats speculation back to my problem. So with my new knowledge i was shocked when she again berated me for messing up the sheets, so much that i just sat there like a dumb oaf again. So this continues every week, now with me pretending to be asleep as i have begun sleeping lightly. I have not confronted her as our sex life is very limited to none existent, i have always tried to encougrage sexual fantasies to spice up our sex life but none has ever panned out, so if this works for her, confronting her may ruin it or embarass her and cause her to clam up sexually even more. However i really dont enjoy being yelled at first thing in the morning. Please advise.



-Gr


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Soooooooooo..... give her a kiss goodnite, hand her a towel, and tell her it feels awesome....and tell her that you'd love to return the favor.


----------



## Lea2407 (Jul 14, 2011)

> Soooooooooo..... give her a kiss goodnite, hand her a towel, and tell her it feels awesome....and tell her that you'd love to return the favor.


:lol: While this is funny, it's also good advice.

This gives you a good way to bring it up and let her know that you're onto her, without making it a big issue, while also letting her know that you enjoy it. You just don't want to be yelled at about the sheets anymore. Good luck!


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry but this is odd.

When she's in the middle of it, put your arm around her and then roll over and start kissing her.

Also maybe she is testing to see if it still works seeing as you guys have a non existant sex life. 

How often do you initiate? Is she afraid of intitiating? Do you tell her she's sexy etc...?

As for the messing up the sheets, why don't you say "These things happen!" and shrug it off. I have no idea why anyone would be mad about that. Unless of course she believes you are holding out on her, and your sex life doesn't sound good.

You need to start communicating.


----------



## Zulu (Apr 16, 2010)

If her name is for instance Mandy.... say, oh yes baby, I'm comming, oh Sheila, yes, that feels so good..... now... the thing is.. in order for her to take you apart on this she will have to admit it.... just choose a different name every time, should spice things up a bit...


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

This is weird.

Now that you've caught her in the act, have you asked her to explain her actions? To rub one out of you while you're asleep is something perverted. Basically she's doing stuff to you sexually without your consent. And what's the definition of rape? (and I don't me to belittle victims of violent rape here at all). I'd say it is a type of rape from my own childhood experience. If a husband was to fondle his wife while she was asleep - I'm sure there would be a bit more outrage. Unless of course this is all something discussed and desired - which it doesn't sound to be the case.

AND, then for her to chew you out for messing up the sheets!! Semen and sex juices SHOULD end up on the sheets in a healthy marriage. But not like this. This is weird. I'm really not trying to be judegemental - but you seem to think it odd too and your in the marriage.

You gotta get her to talk about what's going on in her head. And, I bet this isn't the on;y weird thing she's doing.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:rofl: This is hilarious

And I don't get it, she plays with your ding dang while she's also asleep???



> Semen and sex juices SHOULD end up on the sheets in a healthy marriage.


It's horrible to clean up on my sofa cushions =/


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

maybe she's sleep diddling?

:lol:

The fact that she chews you out indicates a dom fantasy of sorts and "wants to punish you for being a naughty boy"


You guys need better communication or sometime soon you may wake up with a spiked heel in your mouth as she has your penis in a clamp.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Next time she does this since you're awake, grab her hand and say, "what did you say about me having a wet dream?" 

You're allowing her to berate you by you not letting her know you're awake, and that you know what she is doing. So you really can't complain about her fussing you out, if you're not going to speak up. Unless its something you like of course.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

that's all pretty demented.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Odd indeed. :scratchhead:

Why not just have intercourse? If it bothers you, you that she is blaming you for what SHE is doing, then you need to call her out on it. I wouldn't call her out on it when shes not doing it, you need to do it when shes in the middle of doing what shes doing to you, that way she can't say you're lying. 

I think her reaction would be interesting! :smthumbup:

Is it possible she knows you're awake and what ticks her off, is the fact you're not reciprocating?


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

She is either a psychopath or is doing this in her sleep. Or another remote possibility is she wants to have sex and this is her way of initiating, and she feels displeased with herself in the morning.

I guess I would recommend that if she starts yanking your crank again, that you react the same way you would react if you were laying in bed both fully awake and she grabbed your package.


----------



## kirkster5 (Sep 23, 2008)

This is a not uncommon sleep disorder. Do a little research and you will find that your wife is not demmented as one poster states or a psychopath as another posted. It is usually a stress related thing that needs treatment or can lead to other much more distructive actions.

Most often these things manifest themselves in individuals who do not have adequete R.E.M. sequences. As I mentioned before this is often stress related but can also be hormonal.

For the love of God don't take any of the above advice. Just tell her what has been going on. I'd suggest perhaps getting a video or audio tape of the event as she likely has not clue one as to the fact that she is doing it and will probably be mad at you for "lying" to her. Once confronted with the truth you can hit her up with the research you have done.

And as tempting as it may be to try and clean-up the evidence, and continue to get your handjobs, please know that this can be quite serious and dangerous to the Woman you vowed to love and protect.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Hopefully you can convince her to go see a specialist if this is a sleep disorder. She would need to be diagnosed with a sexual sleep disorder. Even if she doesn't go, if you want answers as to whats going on, seek a specialist yourself and tell them its about your wife. Tell them what shes doing, and ask if its common to blame you for what she is doing if she in fact doesn't realize she is doing it.


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

I have been involved in a few cases where a man has made an allegation of rape...against another man. And it is treated, rightly, just as seriously as a female being raped by a male.

However, I have never heard of a male making an allegation of rape against a woman!

I think 99% of men dream of being raped (by a woman)!

I love the first response here - say good night, give her a kiss and hand her a towel 'saves changing the sheets darling'.... Excellent!
That or calling out another womans name!!!!


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

A friend of mine was telling me about her dad who has some kind of sleep thing going on as well. She was telling me her mother would tell her, that he would sit up in the bed at night and punch the air, talk in his sleep, scream out, and make really weird noises. He has even hit his wife before in his sleep. 

She said the next day her mother will tell her dad what he had done and he had no recollection of it at all. He could actually tell her what he had dreamed, but yet didn't remember punching, or kicking or screaming. Odd he could remember the dreams but not what he was doing in them. he would then tell his wife who pointed all this out to him and what he was doing, she was crazy and making it all up. I'm sure its because he has no recollection of this happening. 

My friend said her mother has been trying to get her husband to go to a doctor or specialist about this, but the bad part is he wont go, because he feels that if he doesn't know he is doing it, then he must not be doing it and that his wife is lying. Thats the sad part. So if in fact your wife has some kind of sexual sleep disorder, good luck with trying to convince her to go see someone about it. You may have to do what another poster suggested and set up a video as proof.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Any updates? She still diddling?


----------



## Dadeo (Oct 2, 2010)

I am going to just throw this out there, but it seems to me that this is one of two things. Either the wife in this scenario has a sleep disorder as described by a few people earlier in the thread, or, this is a woman with some serious issues. Maybe it is just the type of person i am, but it seems like step one needs to be confrontation. Get it all out in the open and then see what her reaction is, unless everyone in the picture is on the same page. this is just a disturbing quirk in the relationship.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

AgentD said:


> So if in fact your wife has some kind of sexual sleep disorder, good luck with trying to convince her to go see someone about it. You may have to do what another poster suggested and set up a video as proof.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------

